# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Possible test flu after 160 testP pin

## BeingSwole

With my pin yesterday I did about 160g test P, non pharma, highly rated UGL lab. Took the shot at 6am and was fine. Later that afternoon had sex with my wife, jumped in the shower and went off to the gym. As I'm driving to the gym I start to get all kinds of cold chills. 

So now I'm in the gym and feeling like chit did a few sets okay and my body temperature seemed to get better. By the time I went to the next exercise is when I really started to feel the same exact way I would right before a flu. Got through the workout and pushed even with my elbows aching using weight that would normally be super light to me. 

What does one do when this happens? Luckily I'm self-employed and stayed in bed all day. Feel a bit better but not at 100%. Do I lower the dose tomorrow or skip it? Skipping it sounds silly but figured I'd ask anyways. 

Cycle is 100mg tren / 100mgMast /150-160mg test P. 

Btw, test p doesn't do well in my glutes. Shoulder. Leaves far less soreness hours later. 

Thanks.

----------


## clarky.

Wrong section

----------


## fxrjuiceman

Don't trip this happens.... Stay on dose it will pass quickly sounds like test flu in that case if your in bed don't have the sheets on you, stay with the least amount of clothing as possible. Keep getting protien in

----------

